
It's OK to Still Use Angular 1 in 2017 - akras14
https://www.alexkras.com/its-ok-to-still-use-angular-1-in-2017/
======
draw_down
I remember my time working in Angular 1; honestly I wish it had been more
boring. It's also ok to not want to use it in 2017.

~~~
akras14
100% but not should people be ashamed of the fact that it makes business sense
for them to continue to use it.

